
Show HN: Write Chrome Extensions in Go - fabioberger123
https://github.com/fabioberger/chrome
======
aikah
TLDR;

Go -> Gopherjs -> Javascript running like any other Chrome extension. Go isn't
running in Chrome extensions as "native client" here.

~~~
tracker1
Agreed... though it's a nice reminder that GopherJS is still an option... I
was actually hoping that it was some sort of NaCl option for Go.

That said, I'd also love to see the ability to write native node.js modules
via go. Channels would be a pretty natural interface for native modules from
node via go. And could probably do something via named-pipes, but a
transparent integration would be so cool.

------
agox
First thought: "I swear to god if this involves compiling Go to Javascript..."

~~~
sergiotapia
GopherScript's got you covered baby!

------
eatonphil
I was hoping someone finally figured out a good way to start the Go runtime
from node/c/c++. Once this feature exists it will be trivial to write Go
extensions/modules for Chrome, Apache, Node, MySQL, you name it.

------
shwetank
This more or less should work with Opera extensions too.

------
tkubacki
nice, but it's way easier in Dart and if you want to develop Chrome Packaged
App there is even project template for this in DartEditor

------
GutenYe
For developing Chrome Extension, why would anyone want to use Go over
Javascript?

------
mehrzad
This github naming convention (that I see often with Go code) of using the
product target name as the project name is starting to annoy me.

Also does anyone have any idea why Gopherjs would be better than
Clojurescript, Typescript, Coffeescript, etc?

~~~
wtf_is_up
It's better than those, if you already know Go.

